# best herbicide to seed after



## Yellowjacket (Feb 3, 2017)

I am hoping to spray a hayfield with a lot of winter annuals- (chickweed, buckhorn plantain, dock) and overseed this spring in a fescue/clover blend. What is the safest burndown to use?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Round up


----------



## Yellowjacket (Feb 3, 2017)

What is best selective for broadleaf without hindering seedlings


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

The best one is grazon next if you don’t have to worry about residual but the wait time for overseeding is probably going to be a problem.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yellowjacket said:


> What is best selective for broadleaf without hindering seedlings


Your not going to find anything that does a good job on broadleaf removal without affecting grass seedlings to some extent. Best thing is to apply a broadleaf herbicide first and then seed some time afterward.....which will be totally dependent upon the type of herbicide you use.

Brash, by Winfield, does a very good job of cleanup here. It gets some really tough broadleafs that others cannot get and has practically no residual. Accord to the Brash label, you wait ten days for each pint used per acre before seeding. I use 1 1/2 pints per acre here early season so that would be a 15 day wait. The following is from the Brash label:

"Barley, oat, wheat, and other grass seedlings, may be planted if the interval from application to planting is 10 days per pint per acre east of the Mississippi River and 15 days per pint per acre west of the Mississippi River."

The only thing better for broadleafs here is what Hayman1 referred to in GrazonNext. It is superior for removing the very toughest of broadleafs and brambles. And as Hayman1 mentioned, it does have a residual on grass seedings of about 4 months and longer on legumes.

Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

*Brash* is the same as *weed master* is the same as *dicamba de-amine* is the same as *2,4-d dicamba*. Depends on what company makes and sells it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

vhaby said:


> *Brash* is the same as *weed master* is the same as *dicamba de-amine* is the same as *2,4-d dicamba*. Depends on what company makes and sells it.


Brash is the generic form.....cheaper here than Weedmaster.

Regards, Mike


----------

